# WTS: Apple iPhone 4 32GB $320/Blackberry Torch 9800 $300USD/Motorola XOOM Tablet 3G$400USD



## weselling (16 مارس 2011)

*Company Name: EASEPLACE LIMITED
Company No. 02182427

EMAIL: Sales(at)easeshopping(.)net

EMAIL: [email protected]
MSN : [email protected]
PHONE: +447024097428

WEBSITE: www.easeshopping.net

SKYPE : ibrahim.laff222

Professional Dealer,Import and exporter in all kind of electronics such as mobile phones,plasma 

Tv,Games consoles,Pioneer,Laptops.and more, Selling at cheap and reasonable price as a whole 

sales company and here to ensuring that all our customer are 100% happy with there shopping 

experience since we are hoping a long term business relationship with You all in the nearest 

Future.

We are completely able to handle the shipping of items to anywhere in the world by 

UPS,DHL,Aramex,FedEx.
And shipping can take 2-3days delivery Time after Payment confirmation, delivery are made to 

doorsteps.

Our mobile Phones are 100% Brand New Unlocked and Original items that has comes with 

complete accessories 
and full package with 18month international company Warranty and 14days return policy with 

7days money back 
guarantee on all product.

We are currently giving out 10% discount offer on all products,Since we are on sales promotion 

for 2011 trade 
sections in the company and The Offer is Buy 3 get 1 Free.

COMPLETE THE BELOW DETAILS TO PLACE AN ORDER.

Full Name=======
Address========
Country=======
State=========
City===========
Zip============
Phone========
Product Needed====

And send to any of the below contact details for more details on how to complete your 

consumption.

EMAIL: [email protected]
MSN : [email protected]
Y!M: : [email protected]

WEBSITE: www.easeshopping.net

LATEST PHONE LISTS.
===========================
Motorola ATRIX COST $250
Motorola Cliq 2 COST $250
Acer be Touch E210 $260
Acer Liquidmini COST $280
LG Optimus Black $250
LG C105 COST $260

===============================
ORIGINAL APPLE IPAD NEW.

Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi 3G 64GB =$400
Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G 32GB = $380
Apple iPad 2 Wi-Fi 32GB 16 = $350

APPLE IPAD 64GB COST $350USD
APPLE IPAD 32GB COST $300USD
APPLE IPAD 8GB COST $250USD
===========================
UNLOCKED APPLE IPHONES

APPLE IPHONE 4 32GB COST $320USD
APPLE IPHONE 4 16GB COST $280USD
APPLE IPHONE 3G S 32GB COST $250USD
APPLE IPHONE 3GS 16GB COST $230USD
Apple iPhone 8GB 3G COST $200USD
Apple iphone 16GB 3G COST $180USD
===========================
UNLOCKED NOKIA PHONES

NOKIA N8 UNLOCKED COST $300USD
NOKIA E7 UNLOCKED COST $290USD
Nokia N97 Mini COST $250USD
Nokia X6 COST $200USD
Nokia X3 COST $200USD
Nokia N900 COST $240USD
Nokia N97 32GB COST $240USD
Nokia 5800 Navigation COST $230USD
Nokia N86 COST $200USD
Nokia C3-01 gallery COST $230USD
Nokia C3-01 360° COST $220USD
Nokia C5-03 gallery COST $240USD
=============================
BLACKBERRIES PRICES

Blackberry Torch 9800 COST $300USD
Blackberry Curve 3G 9300 COST $270USD
Blackberry Flame COST $260USD
BlackBerry Pearl 9105 3G COST $240USD
Black Storm2 9520 COST $230USD
Black Storm2 9550 COST $240USD
BlackBerry Bold 9700 COST $240USD
BlackBerry Curve 8900 COST $230USD
BlackBerry Storm 9530 3G COST $200USD
==============================
SAMSUNG PRICES

Samsung Google Nexus S COST $300USD
Samsung i997 Infuse 4G COST $280USD
Samsung galaxy i9000 COST $260USD
Samsung Impression COST $240USD
Samsung Propel Pro COST $230USD
Samsung B2100 Xplorer COST $250USD
Samsung S5230 COST $240USD
Samsung S5600 COST $230USD
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD COST $200USD
Samsung i8510 INNOV8 COST $230USD
Samsung M8800 Pixon COST $200USD
Samsung i900 Omnia COST $250USD
===============================
SONY ERICSSON PRICES.

Sony XPERIA Arc gallery COST$300USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA Arc COST $300USD
Sony XPERIA PURENESS COST $300USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 COST $300USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA™ X2 COST $330USD
Sony Ericsson Satio (Idou) COST $280USD
Sony Ericsson XPERIA™ X1 COST $$260USD
Sony Ericsson G700 COST $230USD
Sony Ericsson F305 COST $280USD
Sony Ericsson S302 COST $280USD
================================
HTC UNLOCKED PHONES

HTC Desire Cost$320
HTC Gratia gallery COST $300
HTC Gratia 360° view COST $300
HTC Inspire 4G COST $300
HTC Freestyle COST $280
HTC Hero COST $320
HTC Snap  COST $280
HTC Magic COST $270
HTC Touch Pro2 COST $260
HTC Touch Diamond COST $240
HTC Dream COST $230
HTC Touch Cruise 09 COST $220
HTC MAX 4G COST $220
HTC Touch 3G COST $210
HTC Touch Viva COST $220
HTC Touch HD COST $250
HTC S740 COST $240
================================
DELL LAPTOP:-

Dell XPS M1710 PC Notebook COST $400
Dell XPS M2010 PC Notebook COST $450
===========================
BRAND NEW PLASMA LTD TV 

Pioneer PDP 6010FD Plasm TV COST $600
Pioneer PDP 5080HD Plasm TV COST $350
Pioneer PDP 5010FD Plasm TV COST$400
Pioneer PDP 5070HD Plasm TV COST$400
Pioneer PDP 4270HD Plasm TV COST$300
Pioneer PRO 1150HD Plasm TV COST$300
Pioneer PDP 5060HD Plasm TV COST$400
Pioneer PDP 4280HD Plasm TV COST$400
Pioneer PDP 4360HD Plasm TV COST$350
Pioneer PDP 50MXE20 Plasm TVCOST $600
============================
PANASONICS LIST.

Panasonic TH-37PHD8UK Plasma COST $280
Panasonic TH-42PWD8UK Plasma COST$400
Panasonic TH-42PHD8UK Plasma COST$350
Panasonic TH-42PD50U EDTV COST $350
Panasonic TH-42PX50U Plasma COST $450
Panasonic TH-50PX50U Plasma COST$500
panasonic TH-65PHD8UK Plasma COST$600
============================
SONY LIST.

SONY FWD-42PV1 Plasma Display $300
Sony PFM-42X1 Plasma Display $350
Sony FWD-50PX2 Plasma Display $400
============================
SAMSUNG LIST

Samsung HPP3761 Plasma TV $320
Samsung PPM42M5S Plasma Display $350
Samsung SPP4251 Plasma TV $300
Samsung PPM42M5H Plasma Display $300
Samsung HPR4252 Plasma $380
Samsung HPR4262 Plasma TV $350
======================================
APPLE LAPTOP COMPUTER LIST.

Apple iMac - 4 GB RAM - COST $540USD
Apple MacBook Air-Core 2GB Ram-126 COST $400
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook. COST $400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook COST $300usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook COST $280usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook COST $300usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook COST $350usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook COST $400usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook COST $350usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook COST $500usd
=======================================
SONY VAIO LAPTOP LIST.

Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100 (PCG-GRT10012) PC Notebook. $400
Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100P (PCG-GRT100P3 PC Notebook. $500
Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100P (PCG-GRT100P56) PC Notebook$550
Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100P (PCG-GRT100P44) PC Notebook.$480
Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100P (PCG-GRT100P17) PC Notebook.$300
Sony VAIO® PCG-V505BCP (PCG-V505BCP11) PC Notebook.$500
Sony VAIO® PCG-GRT100K (PCG-GRT100K23) PC Notebook.$480
=========================================
Nikon CAMERA LIST.

Nikon D200 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-200mm lens $600
Nikon D60 - Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses $800
Nikon Coolpix 5700 - supported memory: CF, Microdrive $700
==========================================
CANON CAMERA LIST.

Canon EOS 40D - $500
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens $400
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF 28-135mm IS lens $500
Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi - Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens - $300
Canon EOS 40D - Canon EF-S 17-85mm IS lens $400
Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10MP Digital Camera Kit $500
Canon Digital Cameras 1901B002 EOS 40D 10.1 Megapixel $450
===========================================
Items purchased will be delivered at your door to beat the summer and city traffic.

No more losing time running around the city, shop from the comfort of your home and office, 

select items, place 

your order and our team will bring the items right to your doorstep.

EMAIL: [email protected]
MSN : [email protected]
PHONE: +447024097428

HAPPY SHOPPING.*


----------

